# what brand reel



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm thinking the sx-240 is next!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

penns are great reels, theyre time tested reels i dont care what you guys have to say about penn theyre all i own except for 2 garcias


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Since us reel is included in this poll I guess you are talking about inshore reels. I'll take Shimano out of your choices. I love my 100 van stall but it just doesn't work too well as a flats reel. I tried using the small fireline on it and it just kept going underneath the spool. I love it for snapper though. If the same poll was taken on the florida sportsman forum it would be a tight race between shimano and daiwa. The new daiwa's are unbelievable reels.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I'll get some shaking heads from some of you guys but...

I love my Okuma spinning reels and fly reel.

I will add that mine see constant freshwater use, and only occasional salt inshore, so take it for what it is worth. May be different if I used them day in day out in saltwater.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

For inshore shimano all the way. I just got a Sustain 3000FE and put it on a 7'-6" loomis greenwater. Sick inshore setup.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I own three Penns, a Shimano, and a Pflueger. I LOVE the Shiamno and the Pflueger. One penn sits in the corner and the other two are back in their boxes, on the shelf. The main thing I dont like about the penns is that when surf fishing, the sand seems to ALWAYS work deeper into the penns. The shimano could get away with just a rinse, while I have to tear down the penns. And penn doesn't make a rear drag that I know of. LOVE the rear drag. The pflueger is a great little reel too, but I have only fished it for an hour or two. It feels nice though. I also have two Diawa splitfires. Decent little reels for the money, but the beach takes their toll on them.:doh


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

for what?


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

As far as spinning reels, I like Shimano's there is no doubt that for the money and quality they are the best out there. I have added a couple of Okuma's in the past year. One of my favorites is their bait runner, I just want to see how it holds up against the elements.

Baitcasting, I like Diawa I have some that are over 20 yrs old and still work great. I used to use Abu Garica, but they just don't seem to be the same as they were several years ago.

Trolling, Penn is still my preference, however do have a couple of Diawas given to me for Christmas presents that are holding up really well. I was given a Okuma trolling reelfor my birthday last January, we'll see how it holds up.

As far as opinions, my granddaughter loves her Zebco pro.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Daiwa has come out with some high quality spinnng reels over the last few years. In the medium price range, Daiwa has more features than Shimano (more for the money). In the upper end, Shimano gets the nod.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yall must be talking about reels for specs and small redfish.

706s, 302s with manuals,Luxors, even an old Zebco 870 spinator....all time tested and proven against ling, kings, sails ,tarpon and tuna.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I shitcanned all my penns a few years ago. Replaced all with Shimano Stradic's and Sustain's. Incredible reels but you have to take care of them like any of the others....

Mike


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *timman (3/14/2008)*Daiwa has come out with some high quality spinnng reels over the last few years. In the medium price range, Daiwa has more features than Shimano (more for the money). In the upper end, Shimano gets the nod.


I agree , Daiwa's spinning reels are outstanding I have the 120$ tierra 2500 and It's awsome. The stiffness and cranking power out shines stradic and all others i've handled.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *timman (3/14/2008)*Daiwa has come out with some high quality spinnng reels over the last few years. In the medium price range, Daiwa has more features than Shimano (more for the money). In the upper end, Shimano gets the nod.
> ...


Hey...I'm glad to see there are a few other Daiwa fans out there...I love the Tierras and Sols.:clap Awesome reels!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

After working in retail tackle and repairing god knows how many reels My vote without a doubt goes to shimano for durability and the best drag system followed by daiwa and accurate. For spinning tackle(inshore) I think daiwa and US reels are just as good or even better than shimano spinning reels. Avet is also a great reel but some ofour customers have made complaints of the drag catching sometimes and giving that jerky feeling during a fight.One thing is for certain, Penn has improved some things and crashed and burned on most of the others.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

ZEBCO 33!!!! used one since i was little. i beat the heck outta that thing. i wonder if my parent still have that and the little rod too. beat i could catch some reds on that set up.:mmmbeer


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

I've owned three Penn and four Shimano reels. I've fished my Stella 3000fb so hard over the last two years I've already replaced the grip (under warranty--great service at Half Hitch). The Penn 750ss broke the anti-reverse on an undersized grouper (drag wasn't even that tight) and when I took it in they said it was very common--I asked why Penn doesn't step up and take care of a known problem--they smiled. I don't even use the 550ssg anymore--I let friends use it if we go out for Kings. The 4000 and 2500 Stradics and my Stella are my bread and butter now, I use them for Snapper fishing too, and I've caught reds over 40" on the little stradic several times. Never a glitch, and the drag is still silky smooth on all three. Penn just isn't getting it done anymore, and Shimano has moved to the head of the class.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I bought this Diawa Regal plus 5000 for surf fishing last summer...still going strong. Anybody out there has this reel? I like the clutch feature on it.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Shimano, 2. Daiwa, 3. Penn Without a doubt!!!


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

1.ARDENT-Made in the U.S 2.PINNACLE


----------

